#   >     -321

## Ammo

:Very Happy:        .  :Very Happy:  
     -321.        :Crying or Very sad:  .    127/12    4 .          1 ,    (  12 )
   .   :!:   :Very Happy:   :!:

----------


## YURI-71

(    -250).    220    - 2*12    .    12   , .

----------


## Ammo

*YURI-71*  :  :

----------


## ew1cd

?

----------


## 3

*NikolayL*,   ,  ,       220/12   .
    ,   12      ,       ( , )     127 ,      0,5 400       .             ( ).

----------

